# Comment installer des serveurs amule ?



## CERDAN (24 Février 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, 

J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; et install&#233; amule, il me reste donc &#224; mettre des serveurs. La; j'ai un probl&#232;me. Comment fait - on ? j'ai cherch&#233; dans le forum mais pas trouv&#233;.( qu'est ce qu'il faut metre dans "iport" et "port du serveur" et"comment trouver des serveurs" ?)

j'ai deja cherch&#233; sur google, mais ils ont pas la r&#233;ponse &#224; ma question.

Ce logiciel n'est pas tr&#232;s intuitif et si vous me donnez des r&#233;ponses , ben essayez d'expliquez tr&#232;s clairement, merci ! 

Les r&#233;ponses claires sont &#224; rechercher dans le forum "Internet" !


----------



## spleen (24 Février 2007)

Tu peux aller sur http://www.gruk.org/list.php pour récupérer une liste de serveurs.
Cliquer sur "ajouter à emule" (lancer Amule auparavant). Ta liste de serveurs se remplira automatiquement 
Pour plus de précisions :
http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Getting_Started-fr#Configurer_aMule
(ils utilisent une autre liste, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle soit à jour).
Mais la méthode indiquée pour récupérer des serveurs est également valable.
Enfin, de plus en plus d'utilisateurs rentrent manuellement juste quelques serveurs connus (donkeyserver, razorback2 ou 3...) et désactivent la mise à jour automatique. Ca évite les serveurs fakes et indésirables de nos amis RIAA et MPAA 
Pour finir, Google étant plus que jamais notre ami, tu peux taper "server.met" et tu auras une foule d'infos sur ce sujet.
Ne pas oublier que Amule et Emule sont quasiment identiques. Ce qui est vrai pour l'un est vrai pour l'autre


----------



## CERDAN (24 Février 2007)

merci à toi spleen,

j'ai un problème, suite au site que tu m'a gentiment donné, lorsque j'appuie sur "ajouter à emule, et bien, j'ai beau attendre 10 minutes, rien ne se produit. meme en mettant amule en route, ??????:rateau: 

merci


----------



## spleen (24 Février 2007)

Il faut qu'Amule soit ouvert (en tâche de fond) au moment où tu cliques sur le lien. Normalement, tu as un message t'avertissant qu'une requête d'application externe est lancée; Tu réponds OK et la liste des serveurs est implémentée immédiatement.
Tu as quelle version d'Amule ?  normalement, on est en 2.1.3

Si ça ne fonctionne pas, tu peux coller le lien suivant dans le champ "serveurs" de la fenêtre principale d'amule :  http://www.srv1000.com/azz/server.met
Tu valides avec la touche "enter", et il télécharge une liste de serveurs (environ 50).


----------



## iBapt (24 Février 2007)

Salut,

Pour importer des serveur dans aMule, il suffit de cliquer sur le bouton à coté de "Serveurs"

Voir la pièce jointe 13567


----------



## Illuvatar (25 Février 2007)

Au pire tu peux aller lire le wiki de démarrage http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Getting_Started-fr qui donne également un lien vers une liste de serveurs...


----------



## CERDAN (26 Février 2007)

ok merci, j'essaye ca demain.


----------



## Euskadi65 (26 Février 2007)

dans la liste des serveur lekel prendre ensuite ?


----------



## spleen (26 Février 2007)

Euskadi65 a dit:


> dans la liste des serveur lekel prendre ensuite ?



Tu prends celui que tu veux.
Généralement, on choisit un serveur avec le plus possible de fichiers (un clic sur la colonne "fichiers" permet de les classer).
Les plus connus sont : donkeyserver, Razorback2 ou 3, Chez Toff (serveur Français)...


----------

